# what should i do here....



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

well i have a love hate relationship with my 90 cabby. i bought the car about 3 months ago for 800 bucks was the best 800 ive ever spent.. i love the mk1 mk2's my car is all white. i want to do a black with hold metalic flake with like 10 clear coats... and then get black bbs rims with a gold lip... OR try and throw the corvette rims on it and stretch the tires, i already have wheel spacers and rokkor coil overs....then dye the whte leather black.. with gold pin striping, throw in a woodgrain steering wheel, move the seat racks back more so i have more leg from from the dash, do the single round headlight badgeless grill look, and eventually do a vr or a 2.0t swap but i love the rusted hook look so any sugestions.. trying to stay cheap here. :beer::beer:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

go take some ritalin, and read until it kicks in. figure out what you want. vr or anything turbo isn't gonna be a cheap swap, nor is anything else you suggested besides rusting your hood. and that isn't style. it's retarded. 

my suggestion.


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

tSoG-84bit said:


> go take some ritalin, and read until it kicks in. figure out what you want. vr or anything turbo isn't gonna be a cheap swap, nor is anything else you suggested besides rusting your hood. and that isn't style. it's retarded.
> 
> my suggestion.


let me tell you sumtin bro i did have to take that **** when i was kid so dont be popin off like that, i didnt ask for the smart ass comments , and im pretty sure it will be a cheap vr swap when i have one for 100 bucks sitting in my garage


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

90_cabby said:


> let me tell you sumtin bro i did have to take that **** when i was kid so dont be popin off like that, i didnt ask for the smart ass comments , and im pretty sure it will be a cheap vr swap when i have one for 100 bucks sitting in my garage


Attention internet, this guy is very sensitive. Please be nice to him.:facepalm:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

90_cabby said:


> let me tell you sumtin bro i did have to take that **** when i was kid so dont be popin off like that, i didnt ask for the smart ass comments , and im pretty sure it will be a cheap vr swap when i have one for 100 bucks sitting in my garage


Yeah? you cant superglue a vr into the bay


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

subliminalmk1 said:


> Yeah? you cant superglue a vr into the bay


oh really? well daym good thing i already go the mounts and have my friend to weld n cut ... i thought supeglue would work....


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

:facepalm:



This has to be a troll. Raving about BBS, wanting stretch, rusted hoods, has rokkors..all the Vortex favs are mentioned!


Seriously, you're trying to stay cheap, but you want custom BBS wheels, a full repaint, and an engine swap. Even if you have a $100 VR6, that's not the part that costs money. It's all the incidentals that go with it and add up to a pricey project. 

I hope your project works out the way you've planned, but I think you've underestimated the total costs of this.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

90_cabby said:


> oh really? well daym good thing i already go the mounts and have my friend to weld n cut ... i thought supeglue would work....


Then what are you asking here? Whats the point of your post?


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

iamsuperdan said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Successful troll is successful


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

well i figure us " vw " guys help each othe out not be smartasses, the reason about my post is bc its my first vw and im just trying to enjoy it so i figure you people would give me some good sugestions thats all but i was warned about this site. so


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Umm... posted January 19th in the Cabriolet Forum:



90_cabby said:


> i wanna just sell this cabby i have NO Money to fix it ... ill take 1700 it needs a new wheel hub just replaced the left front axel but i found out it was the wheel hub... its sitting in my garage and i have no money and i just wanna get rid of it has new, clutch, head gasket, valve cover gasket, timing belt, thermostat, coolant flange on cylinder head, coolant temp sensor, new spark plugs, new belts on the engine, lowered on rokkor coil overs, runs 100% just dont have the money...... sooo 1700 OBO


 :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

90_cabby said:


> well i figure us " vw " guys help each othe out not be smartasses, the reason about my post is bc its my first vw and im just trying to enjoy it so i figure you people would give me some good sugestions thats all but i was warned about this site. so


This isnt a blog site. what the hell were you even asking?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> let me tell you sumtin bro i did have to take that **** when i was kid so dont be popin off like that, i didnt ask for the smart ass comments


Good thing OP's not a hemophiliac, as thin-skinned as he is, he would have bled to death by now... :laugh:



> i was warned about this site. so


And yet... he came anyways. :screwy:



> i want to do a black with hold metalic flake with like 10 clear coats... and then get black bbs rims with a gold lip... OR try and throw the corvette rims on it and stretch the tires, i already have wheel spacers and rokkor coil overs....then dye the whte leather black.. with gold pin striping, throw in a woodgrain steering wheel, move the seat racks back more so i have more leg from from the dash, do the single round headlight badgeless grill look, and eventually do a vr or a 2.0t swap but i love the rusted hook look so any sugestions.. trying to stay cheap here.


You're publishing _potential plans_, not asking for advice or hints or showing us what you _have _done. If plans were music, you'd be a brass band... but so far, short of peeling off eight Benjamins, it seems you've done... what? Let the hood rust? :facepalm:

Good luck with your Cabbie, and report when you get _something _accomplished... and leave the attitude behind, you might get a better response here... :wave:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

dear diary, the internet is mean at me


----------



## givemeadub (Jul 29, 2008)

subliminalmk1 said:


> Yeah? you cant superglue a vr into the bay


why not? eace:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

givemeadub said:


> why not? eace:


do you have any idea how much time/glue it takes to fabricate mounts with this paste eater around? *smacks OP* I don't care if it's yummy, we need it to build vroom vroom.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

tSoG-84bit said:


> do you have any idea how much time/glue it takes to fabricate mounts with this paste eater around? *smacks OP* I don't care if it's yummy, we need it to build vroom vroom.


thats a win if i've ever seen one:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bluesbrothers said:


> thats a win if i've ever seen one:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *breath* ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo(!!!)

i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win! i win!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Boogety Boogety said:


> You're publishing _potential plans_, not asking for advice or hints or showing us what you _have _done.


I posted earlier what he has done, which was posted in the Cabriolet forum:



90_cabby said:


> i wanna just sell this cabby i have NO Money to fix it ... ill take 1700 it needs a new wheel hub just replaced the left front axel but i found out it was the wheel hub... its sitting in my garage and i have no money and i just wanna get rid of it has new, clutch, head gasket, valve cover gasket, timing belt, thermostat, coolant flange on cylinder head, coolant temp sensor, new spark plugs, new belts on the engine, lowered on rokkor coil overs, runs 100% just dont have the money...... sooo 1700 OBO


So, which is it: You want to dump the car because it's a money pit (what old car isn't?), or you suddenly came into a minor fortune and can now afford cool mods?

I would surmise that this thread was created in The Lounge so that the Cabriolet folks wouldn't give him a hard time after posting that "i wanna just sell this cabby" bit... Seems the plan backfired, eh? :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

**** all you come see me


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> **** all you come see me


are you a cute girl?
are you willing to come down on price. 1700 seems a bit steep for a hoodrusted cabby that isn't roadworthy.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

90_cabby said:


> **** all you come see me



*sigh*

The interwebz has striked again...


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

lol, the hood is ot rusted for one and no im actually 6'4 275lbs that works out everyday thanks...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> lol, the hood is ot rusted for one and no im actually 6'4 275lbs that works out everyday thanks...


sorry hun, but you're not my type... not that I don't like strong girls... but you're a bit tall for my taste. I actually find it quite refreshing though that you're confident enough to post your weight... most girls don't... 

hows about a better price on the cabby?


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

6'4" and 275lb and you drive a Mk1 Cabby? You must look a little...unstraight...when driving that thing! :laugh:


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

wanna talk **** come see me 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 we will see who is talkin **** then bro...


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

iamsuperdan said:


> 6'4" and 275lb and you drive a Mk1 Cabby? You must look a little...unstraight...when driving that thing! :laugh:





90_cabby said:


> wanna talk **** come see me 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 we will see who is talkin **** then bro...


Don't get all salty there cupcake, everyone looks ghey in a cabby.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

90_cabby said:


> wanna talk **** come see me 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 we will see who is talkin **** then bro...


Easy tuff guy... I wouldn't post your address for the world to see. Unless you want some junk mail...lol... I kid... No really...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jthomp said:


> Easy tuff guy... I wouldn't post your address for the world to see. Unless you want some junk mail...lol... I kid... No really...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


imagine my embarrassment... I thought cabby was a girl... a very big, masculine girl... 

do I still get a good deal on the cabby do you suppose?


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

tSoG-84bit said:


> imagine my embarrassment... I thought cabby was a girl... a very big, masculine girl...
> 
> do I still get a good deal on the cabby do you suppose?


"She had man-hands!"

Drive on down to his house.. His address is above..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jthomp said:


> "She had man-hands!"
> 
> Drive on down to his house.. His address is above..
> 
> ...


if I show up, I have a feeling I'm gonna be hearing "it puts the lotion on it's skin" by mornin...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ein said:


> Don't get all salty there cupcake, everyone looks ghey in a cabby.


Actually only guys that want one that sparkles like OP is describing look ghey in a cabby... Wait who am I kidding the only way to look strait in cabby is with a nice set of tits.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> l im actually 6'4 275lbs that works out everyday thanks...





TheBurninator said:


> ... the only way to look strait in cabby is with a nice set of tits.


LOL! He must have some big a$$ titties!!!! ic:'s for morbid curiosity.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

TheBurninator said:


> Actually only guys that want one that sparkles like OP is describing look ghey in a cabby... Wait who am I kidding the only way to look strait in cabby is with a nice set of tits.


so if she doesn't have great tits she's a lesbian? 


this video and thread have a lot in common.

what is that? you might ask.

boobs. nonsense. and while one stinks, and needs locked, the other blocks stink for hours


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

tSoG-84bit said:


> so if she doesn't have great tits she's a lesbian?


Or can substitute as one :laugh:




tSoG-84bit said:


> this video and thread have a lot in common.
> 
> what is that? you might ask.
> 
> boobs. nonsense. and while one stinks, and needs locked, the other blocks stink for hours


hahahaha


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> wanna talk **** come see me 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 we will see who is talkin **** then bro...


Ooooooo... We're terrified of you and your Cabby. And your sleazy apartments, too... [shaking in fear] :screwy:

Grow up... you might be a big one, but I betcha, and we can all tell right now, your brawn is inversely proportional to your brain size (have someone explain that to you, and ask them to speak reeeeaaaalllyy sloooooooowly, so you get it)... :wave:


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

jthomp said:


> "She had man-hands!"
> 
> Drive on down to his house.. His address is above..
> 
> ...


ill be here ill even leave the light on for you like motel 6


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Ooooooo... We're terrified of you and your Cabby. And your sleazy apartments, too... [shaking in fear] :screwy:
> 
> Grow up... you might be a big one, but I betcha, and we can all tell right now, your brawn is inversely proportional to your brain size (have someone explain that to you, and ask them to speak reeeeaaaalllyy sloooooooowly, so you get it)... :wave:



you can come too


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*knocks on door* hi... uh... i'm here for the gangbang...


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

tSoG-84bit said:


> *knocks on door* hi... uh... i'm here for the gangbang...


dont think i dont see you rollin around in ur tdi bro


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

ein said:


> Don't get all salty there cupcake, everyone looks ghey in a cabby.


Not all guys that drive cabbies are ghey! And neither are their boyfriends!


Although I think cabby owners are big fans of tucking and dancing. 

In for pics. I want to see if 90_cabby looks like The Situation .That's what I picture anyway. All tanned and coifed with gold jewelry. Either taht or he works for Performance VW magazine.

:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> dont think i dont see you rollin around in ur tdi bro


Based on how you word things... I bet you look something like this









So what is more fun for you, talking like a big man on the internet, or nailing your boyfriend in the back of a ruby tuesdays parking lot?

opcorn:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

tSoG-84bit said:


> *knocks on door* hi... uh... i'm here for the gangbang...


Sweet! His mom will be there too! I call mouf!

To the OP: Seriously cupcake.. YOU came in here, YOU posted, and YOU didn't like the responses YOU got. Relax... It's just Vortex. Playing the part of the interwebz as Billy Badass isn't earning you any Vortex street cred. What tSoG-84bit said in his reply is nothing short of what I would of, or many other vortex users would have said... Then you get all upset, talking all ghettofied... If you can do the swap, let alone cheap, do it.. Proove it to us.. Don't come in here running your mouth like this is some Fast N Furious Honda bench-racer thread... 




tSoG-84bit said:


> go take some ritalin, and read until it kicks in. figure out what you want. vr or anything turbo isn't gonna be a cheap swap, nor is anything else you suggested besides rusting your hood. and that isn't style. it's retarded.
> 
> my suggestion.





90_cabby said:


> let me tell you sumtin bro i did have to take that **** when i was kid so dont be popin off like that, i didnt ask for the smart ass comments , and im pretty sure it will be a cheap vr swap when i have one for 100 bucks sitting in my garage


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Ooooooo... We're terrified of you and your Cabby. And your sleazy apartments, too... [shaking in fear] :screwy:
> 
> Grow up... you might be a big one, but I betcha, and we can all tell right now, your brawn is inversely proportional to your brain size (have someone explain that to you, and ask them to speak reeeeaaaalllyy sloooooooowly, so you get it)... :wave:



sleezy apartments?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> sleezy apartments?


 With all of the responses in this thread you go for the sleezy apartment one... I am guessing the IQ level is too low to respond to anything else. Eh there princess?


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> With all of the responses in this thread you go for the sleezy apartment one... I am guessing the IQ level is too low to respond to anything else. Eh there princess?


 That one must have.. Ready... Wait for it... Really hit "home"! Huuzzzaaahhh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

jthomp said:


> That one must have.. Ready... Wait for it... Really hit "home"! Huuzzzaaahhh!


 ZING!


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

TheBurninator said:


> ZING!


 Thanks! I'll be here all week! That's more then I can say for the OP...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -kt (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/mccaslin1 

Pictures of OP as requested. Now you'll know who to look for when you show up at his apartments. eace:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd bang his mom... but only if he calls me daddy.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I'd bang his mom... but only if he calls me daddy.


 Where does this cabby fall into place.. You know what, nevermind...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

:facepalm:When will this trend of *******s end


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

87veedub said:


> :facepalm:When will this trend of *******s end


 Nevar! Muahahahahahahah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

jthomp said:


> Thanks! I'll be here all week! That's more then I can say for the OP...


 Well he is busy! He has to go pick up his mom for us. 



-kt said:


> http://www.facebook.com/mccaslin1
> 
> Pictures of OP as requested. Now you'll know who to look for when you show up at his apartments. eace:


 Nice to see his online persona matches his looks. 



tSoG-84bit said:


> I'd bang his mom... but only if he calls me daddy.


 Can we make this a tag team? I am sure his mom is used to that if that is what she popped out^^^ 



jthomp said:


> Where does this cabby fall into place.. You know what, nevermind...


 It is going to get used as an "f shack" with his mom handcuffed to the roll bar. Kinda like monkey in the middle. :wave: 

Too far?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jthomp said:


> Where does this cabby fall into place.. You know what, nevermind...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TheBurninator said:


> It is going to get used as an "f shack" with his mom handcuffed to the roll bar. Kinda like monkey in the middle. :wave:
> 
> Too far?


 

and I expect a discount for the messy interior.... good thing I have a gangbang free triple white interior all ready to replace it with...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

tSoG-84bit said:


> and I expect a discount for the messy interior.... good thing I have a gangbang free triple white interior all ready to replace it with...


 Hey, no one wants an interior of a car that was used in the making of a dutch porno  

Where is princess? Is he getting angry and punching things? opcorn:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe he's busy w/ mom...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

90_cabby said:


> sleezy apartments?


 Yes, and that's s-l-e-a-z-y, Buttercup... did you not click on the apartments link? Now we can all check out your sleazy apartments and drive by and worship your Cabby and all... So... Thanks for giving us your address!


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

90_cabby said:


> wanna talk **** come see me 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 we will see who is talkin **** then bro...


 Dangit, too bad it's an 18 hour flight from Iraq to go visit. I was hoping I could talk her down in price on the Cabby. Sadness.


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Yes, and that's s-l-e-a-z-y, Buttercup... did you not click on the apartments link? Now we can all check out your sleazy apartments and drive by and worship your Cabby and all... So... Thanks for giving us your address!


 Do you think if we get on Google street view, we can see the Cabby? Hummm...


----------



## Jesse_717 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Jesse_717 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

-kt said:


> http://www.facebook.com/mccaslin1
> 
> Pictures of OP as requested. Now you'll know who to look for when you show up at his apartments. eace:


 come over ill be here all day and if u put my **** out there like thta agian we will have some problems.... trust me bro


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Yes, and that's s-l-e-a-z-y, Buttercup... did you not click on the apartments link? Now we can all check out your sleazy apartments and drive by and worship your Cabby and all... So... Thanks for giving us your address!


 please come over... ill be here


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> come over ill be here all day and if u put my **** out there like thta agian we will have some problems.... trust me bro


 *EVERYONE START SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS!* 



90_cabby said:


> please come over... ill be here


 I think he is inviting everyone over to the gangbang with him and his mom.


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> *EVERYONE START SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS!*
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is inviting everyone over to the gangbang with him and his mom.


 
haha she wants a real man sorry bro and who ever is in the army haaha what a joke


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

TheBurninator said:


> *EVERYONE START SHAKING IN YOUR BOOTS!*
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is inviting everyone over to the gangbang with him and his mom.


 haha


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

90_cabby said:


> who ever is in the army haaha what a joke


 Yeah, even members on the other side of the world know how much of a doosh you are... 

Jesus.. Hasn't this thread gone on long enough... He obviously doesn't "get it". Whether he is cabby ghey or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

jthomp said:


> Yeah, even members on the other side of the world know how much of a doosh you are...
> 
> Jesus.. *Hasn't this thread gone on long enough...* He obviously doesn't "get it". Whether he is cabby ghey or not...
> 
> ...


 Agreed. Think we should just chalk this one up to the 'roids messing with his brain.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow... What a d!ck... Comes in here talking trash and now uses this pic on his Facebook profile... Wonder if he can think for himself... "bro, which way to the gym? Gnarly..."











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> haha she wants a real man sorry bro and who ever is in the army haaha what a joke


 And only you are man enough to nail your mom? :wave: 



VWFahrenheit said:


> Agreed. Think we should just chalk this one up to the 'roids messing with his brain.


 Or what is left of it. 



jthomp said:


> Wonder if he can think for himself... "bro, which way to the gym? Gnarly..."


 I doubt it. He came in here asking questions about what he should do to his car. I doubt he can wipe his own ass, let alone think for himself.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

can't we all just get along? and by that i mean bang his mom...


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

tSoG-84bit said:


> can't we all just get along? and by that i mean bang his mom...


 
you all wanna talk **** on my mom, come to my house 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 il be here say it to my face and see what happens, please im begging you ill even leave the light on for you


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> you all wanna talk **** on my mom, come to my house 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 il be here say it to my face and see what happens, please im begging you ill even leave the light on for you


 Snickerdoodle is getting upset! 

Thanks for leaving the light on, it is always nice of cheap motels to do that when I need a place to nail someones mom. And just think, I don't even have to give her directions on where to meet me. She will already know. :heart: 

So back to the subject at hand. So what are the plans with the car? Sell it? Keep it? Continue to let us use it as an "f shack"? Maybe you should join us some night. I have an old jar of mustard and I turn up the talk radio really loud. It drives your mother crazy. So, does that sound like a nice night son? eace:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

90_cabby said:


> you all wanna talk **** on my mom, come to my house 570 cloverbrook dr ephrata pa 17522 il be here say it to my face and see what happens, please im begging you ill even leave the light on for you


 Roid Rage! Arrergggggggg! Hulk smash cabby hood!

I'm seriously thinking of reporting this thread just to save dooshius Maximus any more embarrassment.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

jthomp said:


> I'm seriously thinking of reporting this thread just to save dooshius Maximus any more embarrassment....


 You would ruin my shenanigans for the sake of saving him some embarrassment? Not cool  Not cool at all :banghead::banghead:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Speaking of Shenanigans... I think I found a vid of the OP. :laugh:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I said thinking... Never said I was for sure.. I kinda like watching what ensues for Mr. DooshNozzle...

Wait... Ready for it... "come to my house, insert: adress, swear, city, swear, ssn, swear, mom, swear."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

90_cabby said:


> lol, the hood is ot rusted for one and no im actually 6'4 275lbs that works out everyday thanks...


 picturz plz:wave:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

subliminalmk1 said:


> picturz plz:wave:


 Previous page :thumbup:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Previous page :thumbup:


 I was late to the party


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

I just insulted this guy on another forum. Don't know what came over me... Told him the best part of him ran down his daddy's leg. He took great offense and said he was going to come over and pull off my head and take a dump down my neck. I told him he didn't have the gonads, but if he _really _wanted to meet up with me, if he _really _dared, if he thought he was a _better _man than me and _really _wanted to whip my butt...  

He needs to come over to 570 Cloverbrook Drive in beautiful Ephrata, Pee-A, 17522, and look for my Cabby... :laugh:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Boogety Boogety said:


> I just insulted this guy on another forum. Don't know what came over me... Told him the best part of him ran down his daddy's leg. He took great offense and said he was going to come over and pull off my head and take a dump down my neck. I told him he didn't have the gonads, but if he _really _wanted to meet up with me, if he _really _dared, if he thought he was a _better _man than me and _really _wanted to whip my butt...
> 
> He needs to come over to 570 Cloverbrook Drive in beautiful Ephrata, Pee-A, 17522, and look for my Cabby... :laugh:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

boogety boogety said:


> i just insulted this guy on another forum. Don't know what came over me... Told him the best part of him ran down his daddy's leg. He took great offense and said he was going to come over and pull off my head and take a dump down my neck. I told him he didn't have the gonads, but if he _really _wanted to meet up with me, if he _really _dared, if he thought he was a _better _man than me and _really _wanted to whip my butt...
> 
> He needs to come over to 570 cloverbrook drive in beautiful ephrata, pee-a, 17522, and look for my cabby... :laugh:


 hahahahaha


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I would first like to state that chatroulette is fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up. 

big time. 









Boogety Boogety said:


> I just insulted this guy on another forum. Don't know what came over me... Told him the best part of him ran down his daddy's leg. He took great offense and said he was going to come over and pull off my head and take a dump down my neck. I told him he didn't have the gonads, but if he _really _wanted to meet up with me, if he _really _dared, if he thought he was a _better _man than me and _really _wanted to whip my butt...
> 
> He needs to come over to 570 Cloverbrook Drive in beautiful Ephrata, Pee-A, 17522, and look for my Cabby... :laugh:


 I hope you told him not to call your mom a whore, or try to haggle a price on the cabby based on the action he gets from your mom... 





TheBurninator said:


> Thanks for leaving the light on, it is always nice of cheap motels to do that when I need a place to nail someones mom.


  maybe it's a redlight... maybe cupcake is pissed cuz we wanna bang the mom for free.... I'll chip in my 5 bucks if everyone else is down...


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

Boogety Boogety said:


> I just insulted this guy on another forum. Don't know what came over me... Told him the best part of him ran down his daddy's leg. He took great offense and said he was going to come over and pull off my head and take a dump down my neck. I told him he didn't have the gonads, but if he _really _wanted to meet up with me, if he _really _dared, if he thought he was a _better _man than me and _really _wanted to whip my butt...
> 
> He needs to come over to 570 Cloverbrook Drive in beautiful Ephrata, Pee-A, 17522, and look for my Cabby... :laugh:


 come see me then


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

you are all still talkin ****, i cant wait till i see some of you out in public .... see how much ya run your mouth then bro


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> you are all still talkin ****, i cant wait till i see some of you out in public .... see how much ya run your mouth then bro


 remember that part when I told you to take the ritalin? CALM THE **** DOWN. BRO. 


did I do that right? i've never been much for callin people bro. I even fauxhawked my hair, and banged your mom. bro.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

tSoG-84bit said:


> remember that part when I told you to take the ritalin? CALM THE **** DOWN. BRO.
> 
> 
> did I do that right? i've never been much for callin people bro. I even fauxhawked my hair, and banged your mom. bro.


 Close... Shoulda just told him:

"cool story bro"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

Dude, like totally, I dropped by your house, 570 whateverthe****itwas, and didn't see you there... so I banged your mom. Your dad told me good job.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

90_cabby said:


> you are all still talkin ****, i cant wait till i see some of you out in public .... see how much ya run your mouth then bro


 They let you out by yourself? My, you _are _a big boy... :laugh: 

OK, enough of us toying with the mentally handicapped... some mod take pity on this Neanderthal and mercifully lock this, before Cabby Boy soils himself in his frenzy... :facepalm:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

Boogety Boogety said:


> They let you out by yourself? My, you _are _a big boy... :laugh:
> 
> OK, enough of us toying with the mentally handicapped... some mod take pity on this Neanderthal and mercifully lock this, before Cabby Boy soils himself in his frenzy... :facepalm:


 word bro.


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

like i said when somone is man enough to knock on my door, then ill quit .... but till then dont think its gonna happen....


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

i hope to have the longest thread and most comments...


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

This **** just made my day, I need to pop over here more often.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Did anyone else get a "wall message" from the OP? In all fairness, the OP only quoted my first name... Not sure if that is supposed to be intimidation or not... Just seeing who else had a late night visitor... 

For the sake of trying to keep this thread on topic (whatever that is anymore) - OP, if you have the time and money and resources, and this cabby isn't your daily driver, then do whatever it is that you like. It's you're car. Personally, I am a bigger fan of OEM+ then a completely re-done over the top car; but that's just me... To each their own really... If you like something then do it. If someone calls your bluff and says "you can't do it", then prove to that person or persons that you can. 

And as far as this "Mr. Vortex" tuff personality, just take a deep breath... Vortex is one of the hardest forums ever to deal with. (Look at the MKIV forums if you don't believe me). I've been here for what seems like forever, and it takes some really thick skin to deal with some of these people. But I promise you, getting all worked up on any forum (let alone this one) will get you nowhere. Keeping an open, level head, will get you far more genuine answers to any issues, questions, concerns, that you may have with your Cabby... Good luck! (I think you'll need it...)


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> i hope to have the longest thread and most comments...


 Will that make you feel better about yourself? Maybe you'll think that you are really popular after all that brochachi! I live in Lancaster, care to make a drive little lady?


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

87veedub said:


> Will that make you feel better about yourself? Maybe you'll think that you are really popular after all that brochachi! I live in Lancaster, care to make a drive little lady?


 my adress is above..


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> my adress is above..


 You seem to keep repeating that.... you'll probably regret it when the trolls start sending you Knob Gobbler Monthly or worse... 

I'm sure you're gonna take my advice the wrong way and get your knickers all twisted again but you're not helping bring the LULZ here anymore so either feed the trolls or shut up and starve them. 

You seem to want to poke them with a stick though ... :screwy:


----------



## Loudog212 (Jan 29, 2004)

this is some of the best vortex reading ever. this chick is a weirdo


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

Loudog212 said:


> this is some of the best vortex reading ever. this chick is a weirdo


 and she hasn't come down on price... at all 

for bangin her mom, or buyin her cabby...


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

This whole thread has become ridiculous. :screwy: 

I think everyone needs to just stop with the e-thugging. We all know there's not a person in here that would act like this to someone's face. Where's that pic of the running 'tard? you know, arguing on the internet and all that. But I guess this isn't really arguing is it? It's just a bunch of car enthusiasts who who want to bang some chick's mom, who lives in Ephrata. 

I think I've figured this thread out.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

iamsuperdan said:


> This whole thread has become ridiculous. :screwy:
> 
> I think everyone needs to just stop with the e-thugging. We all know there's not a person in here that would act like this to someone's face. Where's that pic of the running 'tard? you know, arguing on the internet and all that. But I guess this isn't really arguing is it? It's just a bunch of car enthusiasts who who want to bang some chick's mom, who lives in Ephrata.
> 
> I think I've figured this thread out.


 
et-hug > e-thug. unless aliens creep you out. 

I'm not sure if it was lunch, or the entire bag of taterchips i eated, but i've had such bad gas the last 8 hours it's not even funny... 

ok I lied, it's actually quite funny... farting for 5 seconds mid-sentence in conversation w/ my neighbor about various neighbor stuffs, like guns, shenanigans, cars, bikes, homemade alcohol, and HHR SS panel vans 

in all seriousness, if you're seriously taking me serious, you seriously need serious help... seriously.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

tSoG-84bit said:


> et-hug > e-thug. unless aliens creep you out.
> 
> I'm not sure if it was lunch, or the entire bag of taterchips i eated, but i've had such bad gas the last 8 hours it's not even funny...
> 
> ...


 OMG you weren't serious? I took everything you said to heart! I was being seriously serious with super serious OP. 

Where did buttercup go anyways?


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

I can't believe people like this actually exist, let alone have the intelligence to maintain a lifespan :sly:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

microdub98 said:


> I can't believe people like this actually exist, let alone have the intelligence to maintain a lifespan :sly:


 I even wipe my own ass. most of the time... when it starts to smell...


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

holy ****in ****, this thread aint locked yet, :sly: lol


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

mafiaman52991 said:


> holy ****in ****, this thread aint locked yet, :sly: lol


 Agreed... Must be hibernating OR, maybe they all reside in the VA/DC area and have no power from the snowstorm. Wonder if we could really run amuck on the forums... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

tSoG-84bit said:


> shenanigans.


 HA! Shenanigans.:laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VWFahrenheit said:


> HA! Shenanigans.:laugh:


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

mafiaman52991 said:


> holy ****in ****, this thread aint locked yet, :sly: lol


 I think the mods are too busy over in TCL dealing with $30k lesbian GTX threads. :laugh:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

iamsuperdan said:


> I think the mods are too busy over in TCL dealing with $30k lesbian GTX threads. :laugh:


 We called her the other night. Funny ****. My buddy acted like a legit buyer and she started randomly going off about how some damn kids kept calling her trying to record her voice to post it all over a website :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> We called her the other night. Funny ****. My buddy acted like a legit buyer and she started randomly going off about how some damn kids kept calling her trying to record her voice to post it all over a website :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 link to thread?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

subliminalmk1 said:


> link to thread?


 It got holed


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Speaking of getting holed... :what: 

Buttercup's been kinda quiet lately, hasn't s/he? Maybe spending a lot of time, eye to the door peephole, instead of the computer, hoping someone will come knocking... waiting... _waaaaaaiting..._ :laugh:


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Speaking of getting holed... :what:
> 
> Buttercup's been kinda quiet lately, hasn't s/he? Maybe spending a lot of time, eye to the door peephole, instead of the computer, hoping someone will come knocking... waiting... _waaaaaaiting..._ :laugh:


 
door is always open...


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

90_cabby said:


> door is always open...


 Jesus christ... Will some mod please
lock this ****ing thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

90_cabby said:


> door is always open...


 at least that answers _that_ question 


cupcake is the catcher, not the pitcher.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

If this is your first VW then why do you have a VR in your garage and how would you know how to put it in? Im on my 4th VW over the past 20 years and I would not even know where to begin with doing a vr swap. 

Funny thread, you all are a riot...great entertainment on a boring Friday night.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

tSoG-84bit said:


> at least that answers _that_ question
> 
> 
> cupcake is the catcher, not the pitcher.


 You had to question that? His mom video tapes it for him even. She is *SO* proud of her son. 

So tinkerbell, what mods do you have planned for the car now? Maybe some lube in the glove box? A golds gym sticker on the rear window? A nifty air freshener to keep the smell of budussy out of the car?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DubsNpugs said:


> If this is your first VW then why do you have a VR in your garage and how would you know how to put it in? Im on my 4th VW over the past 20 years and I would not even know where to begin with doing a vr swap.
> 
> Funny thread, you all are a riot...great entertainment on a boring Friday night.


 He is going to muscle it in... thats why he has been working out everyday. He bought it cause he heard that VR6's need to be in every small chassis car VW made. And they are bolt in on mk1's


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

this thread......


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted by Boogety Boogety
> 
> Speaking of getting holed...
> 
> Buttercup's been kinda quiet lately, hasn't s/he? Maybe spending a lot of time, eye to the door peephole, instead of the computer, hoping someone will come knocking... waiting... waaaaaaiting..


. 



> door is always open...


 So now we know... s/he _does _answer to "Buttercup..." 



> Originally Posted by jthomp
> 
> Jesus christ... Will some mod please
> lock this ****ing thread?


 Oh, yes, we can only hope... :banghead:


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

DubsNpugs said:


> If this is your first VW then why do you have a VR in your garage and how would you know how to put it in? Im on my 4th VW over the past 20 years and I would not even know where to begin with doing a vr swap.
> 
> Funny thread, you all are a riot...great entertainment on a boring Friday night.


 considering i got friends that weld, n do vr swaps.. not hard brah


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> well i have a love hate relationship with my 90 cabby. i bought the car about 3 months ago for 800 bucks was the best 800 ive ever spent.. i love the mk1 mk2's my car is all white. i want to do a black with hold metalic flake with like 10 clear coats... and then get black bbs rims with a gold lip... OR try and throw the corvette rims on it and stretch the tires, i already have wheel spacers and rokkor coil overs....then dye the whte leather black.. with gold pin striping, throw in a woodgrain steering wheel, move the seat racks back more so i have more leg from from the dash, do the single round headlight badgeless grill look, and eventually do a vr or a 2.0t swap but i love the rusted hook look so any sugestions.. trying to stay cheap here. :beer::beer:


 your dumb ass got banned from www.CepaVw.Org


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

1986GLMK2 said:


> your dumb ass got banned from www.CepaVw.Org


 
no **** i told them to band me 
read the posts


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> no **** i told them to band me
> read the posts


 either way your a dumb ASS!!!!!!


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

1986GLMK2 said:


> either way your a dumb ASS!!!!!!


 come see me n say that, adress and pics above


----------



## 90JettaCoupeNW (Oct 22, 2008)

Why did they band you? 

And is that a dress or address? 


Welcome to vortex brah... 


The Hazing just means we like you


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

TheBurninator said:


> Or can substitute as one :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheBurninator said:


>





90_cabby said:


> door is always open...


 Total ***.... 


90_cabby said:


> come see me n say that, adress and pics above


 BRO im not a ***.....


----------



## wezzo69 (Mar 1, 2009)

hahahaha... entertaining.... classic retard....


----------



## reborndub (Jun 18, 2009)

just keeps going, going and going.... loved all 4pgs i needed this laugh :thumbup:


whats the OP want sent to that address??


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

reborndub said:


> just keeps going, going and going.... loved all 4pgs i needed this laugh :thumbup:
> 
> 
> whats the OP want sent to that address??


 :wave:**** meat sandwich?????eace:


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

90_cabby said:


> door is always open...


 front door to your moms or back door to your's? 






'


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Angrygilmore said:


> front door to your moms or back door to your's?


 :wave:TO "90_cabby" 

:waveUDE..................... 

Nobody wants you here..... Get the hint, :laugh: LEAVE............. 

sorry if that was "out of line"opcorn:


----------



## 90_cabby (Jan 2, 2011)

1986GLMK2 said:


> :wave:TO "90_cabby"
> 
> :waveUDE.....................
> 
> ...


 
like i said everyone talks a good game on the computer, i wanna see if you can throw bones as good as u run ur mouth


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

90_cabby said:


> like i said everyone talks a good game on the computer, i wanna see if you can throw bones as good as u run ur mouth


 
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


No _way_ can we run our mouth as good as you can work yours, Buttercup (insert disturbing/amusing mental image here of Buttercup's oral skills) ... so I guess this tiresome thread will either get locked, or you'll be "band" or more likely, "banned" (and you're too way illiterate to tell the difference, so I'll illustrate how they differ for whoever is reading this aloud to you: 

"Banned" means "you're exiled or shunned or no longer tolerated" :laugh: 

"Band" means "a cohesive group," as in, "if crap was music, you'd be a brass band.") :facepalm: 


Can't say you haven't been entertaining, though... all 275 pounds of dumb meat of you... :wave: 






P.S.: If you come to a battle of wits... it's best not to come unarmed (get your reader to explain this to you as well) :laugh:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

87veedub said:


> Will that make you feel better about yourself? Maybe you'll think that you are really popular after all that brochachi! I live in Lancaster, care to make a drive little lady?


 :wave: Hi, Mike!


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

Dude, did this guy come by your house yet? Gnarly.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

90_cabby said:


> like i said everyone talks a good game on the computer, i wanna see if you can throw bones as good as u run ur mouth


 This quote could be thrown right back at you there, champ. 

How old are you anyway? All of this e-thugging and big build plans on a cheap car sound suspiciously like a high school kid with his first car and big dreams. 

Just end it man. It's obvious you're not going to get legitimate responses to your original question, and you're just feeding the trolls, so to speak. 



No offense to trolls, I think your responses are just as funny. :laugh:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

YJSAABMAN said:


> :wave: Hi, Mike!


 Hey Andy! Miss you!!!!!!!:heart:


----------



## 4XTaco (Feb 20, 2008)

:screwy: 

Phone 1 717.201.1391(Mobile) 
Ephrata, PA 
Screen Name mcaslin08(AIM) 
Email [email protected] 
Facebook facebook.com/mccaslin1 

opcorn: 

Oh and can you just cut to the chase and post your SSN and DOB while you are at it? :sly:


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

90_cabby said:


> like i said everyone talks a good game on the computer, i wanna see if you can throw bones as good as u run ur mouth


 Fighting you would be a waste of my time..... 

 




4XTaco said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Phone 1 717.201.1391(Mobile)
> Ephrata, PA
> ...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

4XTaco said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Phone 1 717.201.1391(Mobile)
> Ephrata, PA
> ...


 
Oh, no! _You've outed Buttercup! _ Now s/he's out of the closet and is going to be more ticked off than ever. Flee! _Flee!_ Run for your_ LIVES!!!!!_ :what:


----------



## 4XTaco (Feb 20, 2008)

:facepalm: 

http://www.blackplanet.com/mcaslin_88/


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

4XTaco said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.blackplanet.com/mcaslin_88/


 aww s h i t


----------



## electricme (Aug 8, 2005)

Best Thread ever?!?!?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

4XTaco said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.blackplanet.com/mcaslin_88/


 
THAT'S Buttercup?!? For real? What a weenie-looking weenie...  

No wonder *he* (now we know the gender, he has a smattering of a beard... oh, wait, that's not necessarily a clue with some hairy honeys) got "band" from other sites... he's got no game besides blowing hot air... :laugh: 

or whatever _else _he's blowing... :what: 

Oh, this entire thread is just precious. _Precious_, I tell you. Keep saying it with me! 

Weiner, weiner, weiner, weiner, weiner, _weiner... _ :wave:


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

4XTaco said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.blackplanet.com/mcaslin_88/


 Don't mean to point out the obvious, but he's been a member since February 2009, and has 11 friends... What an asshat.


----------

